# Gorgeous feline leukemia + Himalayan desperately needs a home ASAP.



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

A local vet recently called our shelter asking us for help with this cat. Unfortunately, we're packed and they've apparently had her for a while and want her out of there ASAP. I didn't personally speak with them or write up her profile, so I don't know why they think she needs to be an only cat. However, they've been calling a lot lately saying they need her out of their clinic, so hopefully they'll be a little more flexible than the profile seems if they actually want her to end up in a home. 

Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Persian | Wallingford, CT | Lilly

She's a gorgeous girl. Someone pleeeease help her!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

She _is _a gorgeous cat. What a beautiful coat! 
May I make a suggestion? The pic makes her look grumpy with her eyes half shut and ears back. Can someone take a better promo pic of her with her eyes open wide and ears forward. Get someone to wave a teaser toy around while someone snaps the pic. A Persian's big round eyes are one of it's most endearing features and you can hardly see them. Looks like she has beautiful copper colored eyes too, but you really have to look hard to see that.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

It's the picture that they sent us from the vet :-/ I completely agree with you. She looks pretty perturbed! I'll see if we can get them to send a better one, but I have a feeling theyre not going to give her much more time there :-(


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The picture makes so much difference. The one they used for Gigi on Petfinder got no hit for months, then when they used the ones I sent them, people responded. And they'd had the ones I sent them for months. grrrr With smooshy faces, getting them to look UP helps with their expression.

I hope Lilly finds a good home soon.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

What a beautiful kitty. If I lived in CT, I would scoop her up. I am still sad about my Patches, but looking at these pictures makes me a little bit happy.

Shannon


----------

